# ERBIL | Erbil Arjaan By Rotana | 20 fl | U/C



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Erbil Arjaan By Rotana 
















Towerline Touristic involves a partnership between majority shareholders Malia Group and other shareholders. Managed by Rotana Management Co., the Erbil Arjaan is a first-class mixed-use serviced complex built in the center of Erbil, Kurdistan Region, North Iraq fully owned by Towerline Touristic and the first project of its kind in Erbil. Developed over a land surface of 2,300 square meters of land, with a total build-up area of 23,000 square meters, the Erbil Arjaan by Rotana provides offices and apartments of varying size. The project is located on 100 Avenue in the city center. The 20-story tower is set to include nine floors dedicated to spacious furnished studios and suites which also incorporate multiple bedrooms and dining rooms. Six floors are dedicated to offices, three furnished service offices and meeting rooms and three floors unfurnished, respectively. The remaining floors include two parking levels, back of house level and a ground floor level dedicated to public areas and F&B outlets. Other notable amenities include: 24 hour room service, business center and meeting rooms.

























​


----------

